# Tim Tebow Dumped For Choosing Abstinence



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

It really is a shame that this is even news worthy. Long story short, supposedly his girlfriend of a few months Olivia Culpo dumped him b/c she couldn't take being in a sexless relationship any longer, even though she knew going into this his views/values. She had previously dated one of the Jonas dudes who at the time was a virgin/celibate and she was eventually able to "break" him. I am guessing she went into this relationship thinking she could break Tim, and of course the attention/added fame she might get if she did.

The sad part in all this, reading through some of the comments, some people argue that b/c he wouldn't sleep with her Tim must most definitely be gay, or they blast his faith. 

He has a strong set of values that he believes in, so more power to him for sticking to them.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/confidential/tim-tebow-find-zone-article-1.2447008


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Absolutely, he is entitled to his values. 

She is also entitled to dump him if she doesn't want to go without sex. 

Nobody would even question a guy who dumped a woman that wouldn't put out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

I wouldn't have dated someone waiting for marriage, at least not once I was over 20. Culpo isn't that much over 20, so I can see how she'd think that her sheer Miss Universe-ness would make him change his mind. Lots of people date knowing that the long term odds aren't very good.

I'm sure Tim Tebow is very attractive from a female perspective, it must be hard to have him so close yet unavailable. I can relate right now! Only with help from G-d and Samuel Adams am I going to survive my wife's pregnancy.

Culpo is attractive, at least physically. Tebow must have some real self-control. Too bad there aren't more public figures like him.

Tebow will eventually have to decide if he wants to date devout Christians or celebrities. There is some overlap but not a lot, especially among women. Maybe a country singer. Maybe he'll rescue Jana Duggar from maiden aunthood.

We won't see born-again Christians in bikini pageants.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I admire his commitment to his values, if not his intelligence.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

If nothing else, it has gotten her a lot of publicity. I'd never heard of her before. It does seem interesting that she wanted to "break" the Jonas brother and dated Tebow knowing his stance if she wanted something else. But hell, when people are young, they think they can change their partner, right? 

Years ago in a part-time evening job when I was moonlighting, I knew a woman who married a man and they had both saved themselves for marriage. She had real regrets about that; she said she wished she'd known more before she married. But to each his own.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Going without sex today until you're married then?

If you can, you have will power I never had. Hats off to this guy.

But look at his former girlfriend. WOW. I couldn't say no to her if I tried.....

Now I'm the type of guy not to move in and sleep with my woman until we were married. Doesn't mean we didn't do other things.....0

And that was tough to do as well.

If I had a girlfriend and to be wife that looked like this woman. BAAAAMMMM. I would need meds to kill my sex drive.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

So why isn't Mr. Tebow dating like minded Christian girls?

Kind of funny that even a guy who won't put out goes for looks and little else, as opposed to a woman who shares his values.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

28 year old virgin. Doubt he has low t. So definitely low sex drive and probably gay.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> So why isn't Mr. Tebow dating like minded Christian girls?
> 
> Kind of funny that even a guy who won't put out goes for looks and little else, as opposed to a woman who shares his values.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is the part I don't follow with him as well. You would think dating former miss usa along with her obviously not being a virgin would throw the red flag for him. I doubt he has any trouble attracting like minded girls to go along with his values, but I am guessing the "celebrity" side of him is drawn to the miss usa types.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> Nobody would even question a guy who dumped a woman that wouldn't put out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I find this interesting. If a guy doesn't put out it seems like the question of his sexuality is the main focus vs if a woman doesn't put out (maybe questions about her being an L may come up, but you are more likely to hear about her being a prude, etc...).


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Would that more had his convictions and character. If he is gay would he not be having gay sex? Imagine a man who puts his values ahead of his own fleeting pleasure. I suppose that makes him stupid as well by those standards. Fascinating.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I find this interesting. If a guy doesn't put out it seems like the question of his sexuality is the main focus vs if a woman doesn't put out (maybe questions about her being an L may come up, but you are more likely to hear about her being a prude, etc...).


I wonder how much much of that is other men as opposed to women? I know that women can be each others worst critics, so maybe it could be true of men too? At least where matters of sex are concerned? 

I think it's a consequence of the old attitude of men desiring sex but good girls don't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> That is the part I don't follow with him as well. You would think dating former miss usa along with her obviously not being a virgin would throw the red flag for him. I doubt he has any trouble attracting like minded girls to go along with his values, but I am guessing the "celebrity" side of him is drawn to the miss usa types.


Those were my thoughts as well.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> So why isn't Mr. Tebow dating like minded Christian girls?
> 
> Kind of funny that even a guy who won't put out goes for looks and little else, as opposed to a woman who shares his values.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you really saying a girl who wants to wait for sex until marriage is supposed to be ugly? Or that this girl who had sex has to now go for man wh0res? We should consider the scenario that she expressed the values he wanted in a partner and he believed her but maybe she wasn't honest with herself.

Or possibly it's run of the mill tabloid crap and they just didn't continue to click.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Thundarr said:


> Are you really saying a girl who wants to wait for sex until marriage is supposed to be ugly? Or that this girl who had sex has to now go for man wh0res? We should consider the scenario that she expressed the values he wanted in a partner and he believed her but maybe she wasn't honest with herself.
> 
> Or possibly it's run of the mill tabloid crap and they just didn't continue to click.


I don't think anyone is saying a girl who wants to wait for sex is ugly. I think the point was that this woman is a former beauty queen, but clearly didn't share Tebow's values. It's curious why he would date someone like that, unless she led him to believe she was okay with his values and accepted, or even shared, them. It just seems more typical of Tebow, given his values, to date someone not just for the looks or the celebrity, but with the looks and the values and not necessarily be part of the celebrity crowd. 

But I have known guys who dated for the purposes of evangelizing people. I remember a pastor who had been very vocal about the ills of another variant of Christianity, but when he ended up dating a woman from that persuasion, he explained to his friends that he saw her and her family as a mission field. 

So I guess Tebow and the beauty queen reached a standoff, and neither was budging on the values bit.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Are you really saying a girl who wants to wait for sex until marriage is supposed to be ugly? Or that this girl who had sex has to now go for man wh0res? We should consider the scenario that she expressed the values he wanted in a partner and he believed her but maybe she wasn't honest with herself.
> 
> Or possibly it's run of the mill tabloid crap and they just didn't continue to click.


That's quite a leap. I asked why he wasn't dating a like minded Christian girl. She wasn't a virgin when they met so unless she lied about that he knew, yet dated her anyway. 

If waiting until marriage is that important there must be a reason he was willing to overlook it. Let's not pretend we don't know what it is, as evidenced by some of the comments here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Are you really saying a girl who wants to wait for sex until marriage is supposed to be ugly? Or that this girl who had sex has to now go for man wh0res? We should consider the scenario that she expressed the values he wanted in a partner and he believed her but maybe she wasn't honest with herself.
> 
> Or possibly it's run of the mill tabloid crap and they just didn't continue to click.


Not ugly. Someone waiting for sex for religious reasons isn't likely to be posing in an itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini.

Furthermore, there is a huge spread between Tim Tebow and man wh0res.

The scenario you describe is plausible. I don't think it's any more likely than the scenario that they just never discussed values.

They dated for a couple of months. What's the BFD?


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

Keep in mind that back when they came up with "waiting for marriage", people were getting married in their early teens. Maybe they had to be celibate for a few years after they hit puberty. A 28-year-old virgin is way outside the norm. After so long like this, I would think that will have a significant impact on how he views sex and incorporates sex into his relationship.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> That is the part I don't follow with him as well. You would think dating former miss usa along with her obviously not being a virgin would throw the red flag for him. I doubt he has any trouble attracting like minded girls to go along with his values, but I am guessing the "celebrity" side of him is drawn to the miss usa types.


So he doesn't think sex before is good yet still dated a girl who's had sex before marriage. That seems like a guy who thinks people can change. What are miss usa types by the way?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

wilson said:


> After so long like this, I would think that will have a significant impact on how he views sex and incorporates sex into his relationship.


How so?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

NoChoice said:


> Would that more had his convictions and character. *If he is gay would he not be having gay sex? Imagine a man who puts his values ahead of his own fleeting pleasure.* I suppose that makes him stupid as well by those standards. Fascinating.


I agree NoChoice. Men and women with Tebow's values regarding sex and marriage rubs people the wrong way. I guess it makes a lot of people feel judged. In this case though, Tebow apparently is the kind of guy who doesn't judge everyone by his own standard though because he was dating her and she had had sex before.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

ExiledBayStater said:


> Not ugly. Someone waiting for sex for religious reasons isn't likely to be posing in an itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini.


Why not? I'm sure a lot of beach going women wearing bikinis have religion. Are there some pornos of her out there I'm not aware of?


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

jld said:


> How so?


With my Psychology degree from Armchair University, I would guess that holding out for so long would cause someone to create all sorts of ideas about sex in their head that might not be true. They have actively suppressed this important need for so long, they likely have convinced themselves that all the suffering will be worth it. This may make them have much higher expectations for sex than other people. His girlfriend likely just wanted sex because it felt good to her. But to him, it is this immensely important act.

I would think that after they got married, this higher level of expectations about sex might lead to greater incompatibilities in the long term. Sexual incompatibility is one of the top reasons threads are created on this board. I don't think holding out for so long could create a more compatible sex life with most people. Plus, he hasn't gotten married yet. If sex was a really strong drive in him, I would expect him to work harder to get married so that he could get this need satisfied.

In conclusion, I would guess that a 28-year-old, handsome, rich virgin either:

- 1. has a very low sex drive where it doesn't bother him to wait, or
-2. works very hard on a regular basis to suppress his desire for sex but doesn't try to get married

Either one seems like an impediment to a happy sex life in a long marriage.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> So why isn't Mr. Tebow dating like minded Christian girls?
> 
> Kind of funny that even a guy who won't put out goes for looks and little else, as opposed to a woman who shares his values.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> ...


This guy who is waiting until marriage to have sex meets a pretty girl who's had sex before marriage but probably tells him she wishes she hadn't (that's what we're to assume isn't it?) and he keeps dating her. So we're angry because she's pretty and it's not fair.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Thundarr said:


> Why not? I'm sure a lot of beach going women wearing bikinis have religion. Are there some pornos of her out there I'm not aware of?


Because modesty is central to Abrahamian religion. I know the Duggar girls don't go out in bikinis, Orthodox Jewish women don't go out in bikinis.

I actually can't imagine a person having sex and deciding categorically to be abstinent until marriage, barring a religious conversion. I can understand slowing down for emotional comfort but putting a stop completely? I like sex too much. Doesn't everybody who's had it like it that much?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't even agree with Tebow and waiting for marriage. But waiting doesn't make him gay and this girl being a model doesn't make him shallow. Maybe he's not a smart guy and he should have seen her deflowering Jonas #whatever as a red flag. But he was apparently smart enough to not have sex with a girl before marriage who would leave him for not having sex before marriage. So he's still a virgin guy who lost a little time and it now still looking for a girl with his values.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

ExiledBayStater said:


> Because modesty is central to Abrahamian religion. I know the Duggar girls don't go out in bikinis, Orthodox Jewish women don't go out in bikinis.
> 
> I actually can't imagine a person having sex and deciding categorically to be abstinent until marriage, barring a religious conversion. I can understand slowing down for emotional comfort but putting a stop completely? I like sex too much. Doesn't everybody who's had it like it that much?


I don't see women wearing bikinis as immoral or a sign they have no religion. Guys like Tebow went on mission trips with their parents growing up where the women didn't wear tops at all and boobs were exposed 24/7. If those topless women could be religious then a woman wearing a bikini can too?

As for abstinence; I wasn't abstinent and I wouldn't be if I had it to do again either. I think waiting for marriage to have sex is a bad idea personally. But I don't have a problem with those who chose to wait and I don't think they have to marry someone else who waited.


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

Maybe she thought she could be in a relationship without sex but months into it realized she couldn't? I commend her for being honest and not cheating and lying just to keep a celebrity on her arm.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow. The poor guy is getting beat up for having values and integrity. 

This is some fvcked up planet we live on.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

knobcreek said:


> Maybe she thought she could be in a relationship without sex but months into it realized she couldn't? I commend her for being honest and not cheating and lying just to keep a celebrity on her arm.


Yeah but why go and cry about it to the press? 

Why couldn't she have just said "we realized we were incompatible" and left it at that? Why did she have to shame him?

Stupid air-headed bimbo.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah but why go and cry about it to the press?
> 
> Why couldn't she have just said "we realized we were incompatible" and left it at that? Why did she have to shame him?
> 
> Stupid air-headed bimbo.


Do you think she saw it as shaming him?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

jld said:


> Do you think she saw it as shaming him?


Yeah. I do jld. If she really cared about his feelings...

...a trait you seem to value above all else....even more than a person taking personal responsibility for their poor choices.....

...If she cared about his feelings, she would have shown some class....some integrity....and not spouted her mouth off to the first reporter who asked her why she broke up with him. She could have chosen to be discreet and thoughtful, and not aired her complaints to the press, making a private matter between the two of them a public one and causing him unnecessary embarrassment in the balance. 

She did it for the exposure and publicity. 

Thanks...but I would never date or marry a shallow idiot like her. I don't give a damn how beautiful she is. She sure as he'll isn't smart, and she sure as hell has no class whatsoever.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah but why go and cry about it to the press?
> 
> Why couldn't she have just said "we realized we were incompatible" and left it at that? Why did she have to shame him?
> 
> Stupid air-headed bimbo.


She didn't talk to the press at all. The article specified that "her friends said that she said it". But if her friends are like most of the population and like many on this thread then they made assumptions and repeated them as fact. In psych class years back the teacher showed a note to the front left classmate and let then let the message pass chair to chair via word of mouth. The result was ridiculously different from the actual message.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah. I do jld. If she really cared about his feelings...
> 
> ...a trait you seem to value above all else....even more than a person taking personal responsibility for their poor choices.....
> 
> ...


See, it would not occur to me that anyone would consider that shaming. I just thought she was telling the truth.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Remember that media and tabloids are entertainment and whatever sales is what gets printed. Everyone, this thread is playing on our bias' of:
- The hot shot football jock who thinks he deserves whatever he wants.
- The snooty stuck up model who has everything given to her because she's pretty.
- The Christian who judges those who had sex before marriage.

These are stereotypes built on jealously, envy, and insecurity.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> She didn't talk to the press at all. The article specified that "her friends said that she said it". But if her friends are like most of the population and like many on this thread then they made assumptions and repeated them as fact. In psych class years back the teacher showed a note to the front left classmate and let then let the message pass chair to chair via word of mouth. The result was ridiculously different from the actual message.


Then she needs to pick her friends a little more carefully then huh?

Anyway, I don't believe it. She leaked it...because she wanted it known.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

jld said:


> See, it would not occur to me that anyone would consider that shaming. I just thought she was telling the truth.


The truth doesn't always have to be disclosed. Especially by a stupid woman to her equally stupid friends. There is something called discretion. She could have kept the reasons for their breakup between Tim and herself. 

That is not lying. It is called being discreet and respectful to the partner you just broke up with. 

And I can't believe I have to explain this sh!t to you.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> The truth doesn't always have to be disclosed. Especially by a stupid woman to her equally stupid friends. There is something called discretion. She could have kept the reasons for their breakup between Tim and herself.
> 
> That is not lying. It is called being discreet and respectful to the partner you just broke up with.
> 
> And I can't believe I have to explain this sh!t to you.


If it was the other way around he would have been slammed by the feminazis so don't even go there pilgrim.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> The truth doesn't always have to be disclosed. Especially by a stupid woman to her equally stupid friends. There is something called discretion. She could have kept the reasons for their breakup between Tim and herself.
> 
> That is not lying. It is called being discreet and respectful to the partner you just broke up with.
> 
> And I can't believe I have to explain this sh!t to you.


Do you think he is embarrassed by what she said?

I would think he is proud of it.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Then she needs to pick her friends a little more carefully then huh?
> 
> Anyway, I don't believe it. She leaked it...because she wanted it known.


Come on Bandit, the link to this story actually has the words "entertainment" and "gossip" inside of it and you believe it lol. Ya this story is full on legit.


> nydailynews-dot-com/Breaking, World, US & Local News - nydailynews.com - NY Daily News/*entertainment*/*gossip*/confidential/tim-tebow-find-zone-article-1.2447008


Oh and it's confidential. I missed that part.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

Its weird that she needed to take his virginity so badly.
she could have used a vibrator or asking him to finger her etc
I am in love with a lady and if she said she wanted to wait till marriage i'd wait too.
there are a lot of fun things you can do when your nude in bed with a lady, not just intercourse.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Yeah but why go and cry about it to the press?
> 
> Why couldn't she have just said "we realized we were incompatible" and left it at that? Why did she have to shame him?
> 
> Stupid air-headed bimbo.


I agree.

Her going to the press with this is just a way to get some attention. What went on between them is no one's business but their own.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> Come on Bandit, the link to this story actually has the words "entertainment" and "gossip" inside of it and you believe it lol. Ya this story is full on legit.
> 
> 
> Oh and it's confidential. I missed that part.


I just googled it. 

There are about fifteen major news agencies reporting the story. This isn't just being reported by some paparazzi rag.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe she's upset that her feminine wiles weren't up to the challenge. Maybe she's disappointed not to be his baby momma and be set for life with child support. Frankly, they were only together, what, two months? Some couples who DO believe in premarital sex still haven't done it that soon. She probably wasn't willing to invest more than a couple of months of her time into that particular challenge.

Smart guy as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I just googled it.
> 
> There are about fifteen major news agencies reporting the story. This isn't just being reported by some paparazzi rag.


Sigh...
The pro judean press loves this sorry it's jew driven and I'm not even a Catholic anymore just spiritual.
anyway


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Sigh...
> The pro judean press loves this sorry it's jew driven and I'm not even a Catholic anymore just spiritual.
> anyway


Sharks circling the blood cloud....

The press, especially the sports press, love to torment this guy. He was over-promoted, didn't deliver the goods as a player, and was a huge letdown. 

So any chance they get to tear him down to sell a few ad spaces they will take. 

Then along comes little miss congeniality. She couldn't break his will, so she let slip the reason for their breakup to some acquaintances she knew would go running to the press as soon as her back was turned. 

I don't know if he is embarrassed or not. I don't really care. The fact is, it was still classless of her to share intimate information like that.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Sharks circling the blood cloud....
> 
> The press, especially the sports press, love to torment this guy. He was over-promoted, didn't deliver the goods as a player, and was a huge letdown.
> 
> ...


Come on you better be pro trans gender or gay or both or else.
This is how it is.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Doesn't it happen all the time to celebrities. I mean, anonymous sources are sometimes how people find out when a celebrity cheats on their partner. Someone outed Charlie Sheen on being HIV positive.

Many on here complain to friends about their spouse, even their family. The point is no one really cares about our break-ups.

I posted that I broken up with a previous gf on here because of her sexual dysfunction. In my own personal life, I know why some of my friends separated. Everyone has an inner circle that they tend to tell their secrets to.

No one on here really cares if a celebrity gets outed by someone close to them for being a homosexual or bi.

Sh1t gets leaked all the time and this one is no different.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

That is what's wrong with the country...too many men with integrity and not enough sexual promiscuity. The man is quite wealthy and on track to be one of the very few celebrity males who won't mess around on his wife but he's being ridiculed. The country is going directly to hell in the express lane.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I really don't know much about Olivia, but I can say that if her  modus operandi is chiefly to bed young inexperienced, religiously-principled, moral men, solely to bring them down to her sordid level, then I'd be forced to say that she is little more than something than a five-lettered word that is synonymous with the word "streetwalker!"

Just saying!
*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> That is what's wrong with the country...too many men with integrity and not enough sexual promiscuity. The man is quite wealthy and on track to be one of the very few celebrity males who won't mess around on his wife but he's being ridiculed. The country is going directly to hell in the express lane.


I'm not sure. I think many are just surprised and can't wrap their head around the idea of a virile guy not wanting sex. Having sex before marriage doesn't necessarily equal promiscuity. (I got that you were being a bit sarcastic).


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

The Duggars were hot on Tebow for their oldest daughter. Some pronouncements that the Duggars made turned into column inches and Tebow had to pout out a statement that he was NOT dating a Duggar. Poor guy.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

does abstinence mean no intercourse or does it mean saying no to other things too? are you allowed to kiss her boobs/bottom/v and still be called abstinent?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

marriage_student said:


> does abstinence mean no intercourse or does it mean saying no to other things too? are you allowed to kiss her boobs/bottom/v and still be called abstinent?


Depends on whom you speak to.

Daddy Duggar published a book on how to date without having sex. You may find some clips about it in youtube where huis daughters demonstrate the "side hug" and how the younger siblings are always on a date with the older ones to chaperone.

Not a lifestyle that I would choose.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Omego said:


> I'm not sure. I think many are just surprised and can't wrap their head around the idea of a virile guy not wanting sex. Having sex before marriage doesn't necessarily equal promiscuity. (I got that you were being a bit sarcastic).


The media was busting on Tebow long before this piece of news. They can't stand the fact that he's an authentic Christian...end of story.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> The media was busting on Tebow long before this piece of news. They can't stand the fact that he's an authentic Christian...end of story.


Depends on the reason why he is abstaining. If he's abstaining because he has not to terms with his (****) sexuality (if that's the case, we don't know) then it's not too Christian, is it?

Two adults having sex in an exclusive relationship is very Christian. Remember, the institution of marriage for the masses in the western world did not get started before the 19th century.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

For the record, being a virgin upon marriage does not guarantee a whole.

Adriana L ima, a Victoria's Secrets model was very famously a virgin when she married a basketball player who then cheated on her and made the marriage collapse.

Same with Brook Sh ields, she was not always lucky in marriage either.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

We can only speculate based on what was reported but has anyone considered the possibility that the opposite is actually true? Perhaps he saw the futility of pursuing this relationship and ended it at which time she went into damage control mode and told the story to her friends in a way that put her in a better light? Perhaps she could not bear the headlines "Beauty Queen Dumped by Jock" and since he seems to care little of what people think he just accepted her inability to handle the situation. This is pure speculation, as is assuming his gender preference, but does represent a possible scenario.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

While I am a supporter of pre-marital sex within an exclusive relationship, I think trying to force it on someone within two months of dating is a bit soon. 

But I have met people who talked about a girlfriend or boyfriend And acting as if 2 or 6 months is a long term relationship.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I do wonder how much the image he has carefully built impacts his celibacy decision? Let's say he decides that he wants to get down, tired of waiting until marriage. Much of his image revolves around being someone devoted to his convictions/faith. Dropping the whole celibacy thing I would think would have a lot of damage on his image (which given his lack of success in the NFL his image probably carries him far now). I would think (or hope) he isn't stupid enough to know that he won't be able to have sex under the radar before marriage b/c odds are it will come out.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I remember a theory was going around about Katie Holmes and how Tom Cruise was not the biological father of her daughter. She was also a high profile virgin, had gotten pregnant by another guy and then took Cruise's offer....... as the theory goes. 

If she manged to marry the "father" of her child before she was born, I guess that's second best.

And then there's Sarah Palin's daughter, who despite having signed a pledge of celibacy has now had two children -- from two different fathers-- out of wedlock.

Go figure.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Come on you better be pro trans gender or gay or both or else.
> This is how it is.


I've got no beef with gays. But I don't think he's gay. 

As far as I know she and he were not engaged, so at the point they broke up he did not owe her anything. They were not compatible in their beliefs. She should have given him a hug and gone on her way and kept her mouth shut.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I've got no beef with gays. But I don't think he's gay.
> 
> As far as I know she and he were not engaged, so at the point they broke up he did not owe her anything. They were not compatible in their beliefs. *She should have given him a hug* and gone on her way and kept her mouth shut.



Umm, perhaps a side hug in his case.


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

Expecting a celebrity to keep their business out of the tabloids is a losing battle. Both of them had to know this could come out to the press... I think they were both fully prepared for it.

Now he can say he stood by his morals, and she can say she's still desirable and its not her fault he wouldn't sleep with her.

There's no such thing as bad press, right?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mr.Fisty said:


> Doesn't it happen all the time to celebrities. I mean, anonymous sources are sometimes how people find out when a celebrity cheats on their partner. Someone outed Charlie Sheen on being HIV positive.
> 
> Many on here complain to friends about their spouse, even their family. The point is no one really cares about our break-ups.
> 
> ...


Well this is an anonymous website and we are all strangers. It is a bit different here. 

Tebow lives under scrutiny. There are those who think he should give his salary back....that he didn't earn it. I tend to agree. So when you get a pretty boy like him, who was hyped beyond belief, who also happens to be a pretty boy and Blake Shelton's twin brother, you have a guy who the sports press loves to hate. She should have known this. She should have known anything she might say to acquaintances would get around and eventually get leaked. She's not wise, but she's not dumb either.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> I remember a theory was going around about Katie Holmes and how Tom Cruise was not the biological father of her daughter. She was also a high profile virgin, had gotten pregnant by another guy and then took Cruise's offer....... as the theory goes.
> 
> If she manged to marry the "father" of her child before she was born, I guess that's second best.
> .


Yeah but I bet Mr. Scientology got to eat the placenta, so it wasn't a total loss for him.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

NoSizeQueen said:


> Expecting a celebrity to keep their business out of the tabloids is a losing battle. Both of them had to know this could come out to the press... I think they were both fully prepared for it.
> 
> Now he can say he stood by his morals, and she can say she's still desirable and its not her fault he wouldn't sleep with her.
> 
> There's no such thing as bad press, right?


If he wanted it leaked than he's a bigger moron than I gave him credit for. Maybe he should push for a life as a celebrity. He sure as hell never could cut it as a gridiron player.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Well this is an anonymous website and we are all strangers. It is a bit different here.
> 
> Tebow lives under scrutiny. There are those who think he should give his salary back....that he didn't earn it. I tend to agree. So when you get a pretty boy like him, who was hyped beyond belief, who also happens to be a pretty boy and Blake Shelton's twin brother, you have a guy who the sports press loves to hate. She should have known this. She should have known anything she might say to acquaintances would get around and eventually get leaked. She's not wise, but she's not dumb either.



Perhaps, and he should have known that she may lack mental maturity as well. Not to mention his pride gets in the way of him being a successful player.

I do get a kick out of his fans though. Sometimes he show glimpses in a game. that makes them believe he is great.

I really do not care if he keeps the money. He may not have been worth the money given, but if someone is not intelligent enough to pay him what his talents suggests, that is on them.

I also enjoy his fans selective memories. A majority of those come back victories were because he placed them in a hole with those low completion and three and outs. Those were low scoring games. Peyton Manning with the same weapons did a much better job and those same receivers had their stats drastically increase with Peyton at the helm. I still remember the game where they won when he completed only two passes. He was a scrub that sometimes played like a pro bowler like a lot of scrubs tend to do on occasions.

End thread jack. LOL.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> The media was busting on Tebow long before this piece of news. They can't stand the fact that he's an authentic Christian...end of story.


False. An authentic Christian doesn't need to make a spectacle of himself and doesn't need to make sure the entire world knows of his beliefs. That's why Christ said to go to your room and pray quietly to your heavenly father. 

Making sure everyone knows of your faith screams attention hog.

Even Kurt Warner, the Cardinals QB at the time and also a well known devout Christian, told him to tone it down. 

A person of true faith doesn't care who knows and doesn't need acknowledgment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> False. An authentic Christian doesn't need to make a spectacle of himself and doesn't need to make sure the entire world knows of his beliefs. That's why Christ said to go to your room and pray quietly to your heavenly father.
> 
> Making sure everyone knows of your faith screams attention hog.
> 
> ...


Exactly! 
its like when people brag about their charity work....
similar mindset, trying to get a pat-on-the-back for it.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Two months of dating is nothing in regards to getting to know someone, Tim may have wanted to check her background before he committed to the point of being physically intimate with her. 

Should a man know if his girl friends Mother cheated on her Father, before they get married? Does it need to be revealed, if known? 

There are many posters here who saw red flags during dating and ignored them, having sex with a dating partner can blind you from even seeing them.

Tamat


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

I don't care any more about Tebow's personal life than he cares about mine. Why do any of us care about him than we would about the guy who gives us our change at the 7-11?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

marriage_student said:


> does abstinence mean no intercourse or does it mean saying no to other things too? are you allowed to kiss her boobs/bottom/v and still be called abstinent?


Only if you're Bill Clinton.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Only if you're Bill Clinton.


Not quite. I read on message boards that some women think giving a blowjob is on the level of giving a handshake.

Marriage_Student, maybe there are a couple of those out in your neck of the woods.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Sigh...
> The pro judean press loves this sorry it's jew driven and I'm not even a Catholic anymore just spiritual.
> anyway


Yeah, because whether Tim Tebow fvcks someone before marriage is of utmost importance to Jewish causes.

The born again Christians happen to be the biggest supporters of Israel.....I'm sure that chaps your hide.

Geez, we get that you don't like Jews but if you're going to say something anti-semitic at least make it half way intelligent.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

TMZ reports that the story is false. They never dated.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

richie33 said:


> TMZ reports that the story is false. They never dated.


Saw a few reports now stating the same thing


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Yeah, because whether Tim Tebow fvcks someone before marriage is of utmost importance to Jewish causes.
> 
> The born again Christians happen to be the biggest supporters of Israel.....I'm sure that chaps your hide.
> 
> Geez, we get that you don't like Jews but if you're going to say something anti-semitic at least make it half way intelligent.



Sigh...
I don't like jews who consider me cattle or "goyem".
Here David Duke owns shill Alex Jones
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRGAXt6qIn0

I work with judeans who are not zionists.
Have a great day.


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

richie33 said:


> TMZ reports that the story is false. They never dated.


We've been had. Sigh.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

NextTimeAround said:


> Not quite. I read on message boards that some women think giving a blowjob is on the level of giving a handshake.
> 
> Marriage_Student, maybe there are a couple of those out in your neck of the woods.


my neck of the woods is the opposite, i literally had to give a girl $10 just to have my finger sucked in 2013.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

So if you tell everyone about a cheating spouse...its not shaming ....only telling the truth.

Basically if they are not ashamed of their behavior....then its not shaming. That's why society is falling apart is because people are not ashamed of immoral things they do and try to ridicule those who are moral.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep... this story is not even real. They have never dated.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Yep... this story is not even real. They have never dated.


Solid fact checking by the NY Daily News ...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

If I were Tebow I'd file a libel suit against TMZ and all of those papers that printed it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> If I were Tebow I'd file a libel suit against TMZ and all of those papers that printed it.


I would assume all media that prints the story is responsible for doing their own fact checking (i.e. if you are the NY Post you can't just say "TMZ posted the story" as your excuse)?

It is obvious someone had an agenda out there against Tebow (maybe to mock his beliefs?)


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> If I were Tebow I'd file a libel suit against TMZ and all of those papers that printed it.


It's possible Culpo has been libelled too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

